# Holster Victim



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

*I am begining to realize I am a victim of the "box of holsters". I just recently purchased this Paddle holster and clip holder from Wild Bill's Concealment. This makes the 6th holster. *


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I had the same thing, but sold a few last year. I do still have 2 or 3 I never use, though...

Comes w/ the territory


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

L8models, it looks like a well made holster. I am sorry but in the grand scheme of collecting holsters you are a newly entered apprentice. I have drawers and drawers full of holsters. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I'm easily over 20, maybe even 30.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Only 6?!?!?!?!

Shoot, you're in good shape. Don't look in my holster box, its scary!!! :?


----------



## Grey Wolf (Jun 3, 2006)

L8,

Just wanted to say thats a pretty sweet looking holster. Hope it serves you well.

As for holster box.... not me, I only have 4 holsters, but I keep it low by only having a few guns! LOL

Stay safe

John


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

My Holster box is full and spilling out here and there . You can always use a good holster .









If you have older pistols and revolvers you have to look for older holsters to hold them.








:shock: Jim


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I hate right handed people
:lol: 

AFS


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I'm afraid to count. After buying a firearm I look forward to finding the right holster. Most of the time it take two or three times. I have boxes and they are hard to sell.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

AirForceShooter said:


> I hate right handed people
> :lol:
> 
> AFS


Sorry, Air Force Shooter, I didn't mean to slight you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

*Me too....*

*...have a number of holsters, but my new fave is the El Paso Saddlery 1942 Tanker holster I just received, lined, with border stitching...this, without a doubt, is the finest holster I own...and I really like my Galcos and Bianchi's, but this one is, as they say in the 'hood, DA BOMB...it even smells delicious.*


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Holster Crazy*

ME TOO--BUT need is always around for a different holster for some reason--yes yes -confirm my need :-D :-D

leather is addictive ---yes-- thought so
5SHOT has grabbed my attention









RJ


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Quick! Someone start a holster swap sub-forum. Every one posts a pic of their "didn't work for me" holsters and let the free trading begin!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

*Re: Me too....*



Dustoff '68 said:


> *...have a number of holsters, but my new fave is the El Paso Saddlery 1942 Tanker holster I just received, lined, with border stitching...this, without a doubt, is the finest holster I own...and I really like my Galcos and Bianchi's, but this one is, as they say in the 'hood, DA BOMB...it even smells delicious.*


And where's the pics?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Quick! Someone start a holster swap sub-forum. Every one posts a pic of their "didn't work for me" holsters and let the free trading begin!


I'm not happy about gettin' rid of a holster unless I can sell it for less than I bought it for, ask around. Maybe I could just trade with somebody and send them some money. :roll:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> propellerhead said:
> 
> 
> > Quick! Someone start a holster swap sub-forum. Every one posts a pic of their "didn't work for me" holsters and let the free trading begin!
> ...


Quick, send me another holster. :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*holsters*

:-D I am a victum of the holster boxes but really nice leather has it's rewards; You can show your friends your guns and leather at the same time.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

jimg 11 that is a beeeautiful set up!


----------



## Extreme Dooty (Jul 3, 2006)

All my guns have one holster, mostly IWB from Raftersgunleather. I only have a couple of extra holsters and they were fill ins while waiting on a good holster. I would include a picture, but I haven't figured out how yet.


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

Extreme Dooty said:


> All my guns have one holster, mostly IWB from Raftersgunleather. I only have a couple of extra holsters and they were fill ins while waiting on a good holster. I would include a picture, but I haven't figured out how yet.


Maybe we could convince the little woman that she only needs one pair of shoes or one good dress but I might think that might be as hard as convincing us that we only need one holster or for that matter only one gun?? Now that is a concept That I want no part of.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

My 'woods bummin' rig - SIngle Six and TripleK ThumbSnap holster


----------



## .45 cal Sushi (Jun 4, 2006)

One of my Kimber's in an Andrews  IWB. I have few Andrews holsters. I love'em.


----------

